# An unending glory



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

"When gates were broken, and when the black tide rises you my men would be holding the fate of the whole segmenta on our bare hands. With nothing but knives, but a body as strong as the gates of holy terra itself, an unbreakable will, and the utmost respect for the emperor we should triumph over the heretics." Shouted in a voice so confident that he, Lartuvios was sure that they could win the battle for a mere second. The marines cheered, along with the surviving guardsmen. They were the Men placed on Vulcan VI, Fighting for months non-stop. The brave men stood shoulder to shoulder, no gun stopped, there was no rest to the gruesome sights. As the bolters stitched its marks on the foul green orks, the guardsmen charged forwards shouting their mighty battle cries, went into immediate confrontation. With a prayer at their lips, nothing seemed impossible. Marines with their combat knives went berserk, tearing through green flesh as if though their chaos origins has taken over. Brave men, sad men, sleeping on a corpse strewn battlefield. The men did not lose hope, neither did Lartuvious, fighting with each breath they got, aslong as they lived there would be no rest until the end. the very end.

That very morning, the morning which casted a scent so horrid we all knew what was coming, the last ork wave. The devestating stench of the most elite of ork warriors, the monstrous killa-kans and all the rest with the finest warriors they got. They deserve no respect, a barbaric race such as theirs deserves nothing except for extermination, and we'll be sure to give em that! 
Lartvurious looked through his Nuclear Binoculars and spotted the enemy, carrying torn flags from previous dead regiments and marine squads. Unbelievable. But we did not show no sympathy, our flag was raised high in the middle of our fortress in the dark red sky. The only light was the emperors, we were favoured by him. A single shaft of gleaming light shone down from the dark clouds at our flag. Our men carried a wide grin. "Ready men, one last stand, its nice knowing you fellas." said one of many. "we're not dead yet! hahahaha!" said another. "well we aint going no where, so lets show these orks a good time!!" shouted one of the imperial guardsmen. And laughter flowed through the honourable men. Standing on a wooden watch tower, sergeant lartvurious turned around at his men, his cape flickering through the wind, his sword raised high and there goes his signature grin. "WE'RE IN FOR A BIG ONE BOYS! FOR THE EMPEROR, FOR SIGMUND! FOR TERRA!!!!" shouted the sergeant with heavy laughter. Guns fired, cannons roared to life and soon the final purge began. Into the darkness Lartvurious and his men went, successfully ridding the orks, the surviving men returned to our beloved Terra and told the story of an unending glory, a glory that is known too well by the befallen or more so Lartvurious himself ...


----------

